# Garmin updates?



## briandpost (May 19, 2012)

Trying to update my 545s software from the Garmin site and I keep getting a 404 not available error. Anyone had this problem before?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have two gps's for driving and never been able to update them - ended up sending them to Garmin to update.


----------



## mrlenard (May 7, 2012)

404 Error means the link to their server in an invalid address....on their part.


----------

